# PaX, SELinux disabled, and Compiz Fusion

## dman777

When using hardened gentoo kernel with PaX and SELinux...but SELinux is disable...I can not run Compiz Fusion. I get: Compiz: error while loading shared libraries: libgl.so.1: failed to map segment from object: operation not permitted". I went into X without compiz fine with no problems. Just seems to be with Compiz-Fusion. Can anyone help please? This is with Nvidia drivers.

----------

## Ant P.

Does glxgears work? What's the output of "objdump -h /usr/lib/libGL.so.1"?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *paxctl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PaX control v0.5
> 
> Copyright 2004,2005,2006,2007 PaX Team <pageexec@freemail.hu>
> ...

 

 *chpax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chpax 0.7 .::. Manage PaX flags for binaries
> 
> Usage: chpax OPTIONS FILE1 FILE2 FILEN ...
> ...

 

try the marked above ones

----------

